# 2011 Whitewater Calendar



## darinm (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Buzzards, sorry for what may be arguably a commercial post, but I put 2011 Whitewater calendar out on the instigation of friends and have them online. Really just trying to cover the printing cost so I can do it again next year. If you're looking for an all whitewater action calendar for the next year, this is it. I'm stoked to say the printing looks great and so far everyone is stoked on it.

So check it out: 2011 Whtiewater Calendar


----------

